# burned circuit breakers...



## cordell215 (Aug 16, 2011)

customer called because she lost all power on the first fl receptacles & lost power in the first fl bed room. After removing the panel door I learned that two circuit breaker was not working after removing them from the AL busbar I notice arcing & burned busbar & the breaker was badly damage... I think it came from a bad connection. have 
anyone seen anything like this before..?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I'd have to warrant a guess at this point , but , around 500-1,000 would not be far off. 


Never saw that happen with a screw shell fuse holder though.....................


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

I may have seen that once or twice. Was this your first day?


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

cordell215 said:


> have
> anyone seen anything like this before..?


Several hundred times.


The AC is usually the culprit.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

cordell215 said:


> customer called because she lost all power on the first fl receptacles & lost power in the first fl bed room. After removing the panel door I learned that two circuit breaker was not working after removing them from the AL busbar I notice arcing & burned busbar & the breaker was badly damage... I think it came from a bad connection. have
> anyone seen anything like this before..?
> 
> View attachment 27788
> ...


I see it quite often. Never in an FPE panel though.


----------



## cordell215 (Aug 16, 2011)

Not my first day just wanted other ppls opinion


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Isn't that a Bryant panel? With every type of breaker in it besides a BR.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

goldagain said:


> isn't that a bryant panel? With every type of breaker in it besides a br.


ite?


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

did you sell them a new panel?


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Sure. seen them alot. Who uses 100 amp panels anymore?


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

I see it all the time with similar panels. The breakers fit "loosely", and that's what you get, though most of my customers have called me before the bus showed obvious signs of heat (it's usually just intermittent power to certain areas of the house).


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

What is astonishing is 1960's technology is still the way it is done. Bout time for a different way if you were to ask me about it.


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

Goldagain said:


> Isn't that a Bryant panel? With every type of breaker in it besides a BR.


 





aftershockews said:


> ite?


 
Try Crouse-Hinds. Not a favorite of mine.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Wonder how much longer this one has.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

cordell215 said:


> customer called because she lost all power on the first fl receptacles & lost power in the first fl bed room. After removing the panel door I learned that two circuit breaker was not working after removing them from the AL busbar I notice arcing & burned busbar & the breaker was badly damage... I think it came from a bad connection. have
> anyone seen anything like this before..?
> 
> View attachment 27788
> ...


About 1000 and most likely more times.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

a time or two


----------



## ceb58 (Feb 14, 2009)

Once or twice


----------



## Elephante (Nov 16, 2011)

220/221 said:


> Several hundred times.
> 
> The AC is usually the culprit.


Funny you say that. I just looked at 150 panel with burnt buss bar and ac breaker.same brand


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

seen many, but i dont recall one with aL busbar:blink:


----------



## Cat5Installer (Jul 19, 2009)

Hmm. Most of our bus bars are AL. Especially resi's.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I have see it from time to time and as far it was pretty common A/C unit cause the issue ( both central and window shakers ) 

But over here in France the window shakers is the worst than the central units.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

Cat5Installer said:


> Hmm. Most of our bus bars are AL. Especially resi's.


 is a fpe thing ? i honestly dont know . fairly sure ive never encounterd one , unless it long ago and didnt notice:whistling2:


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

frenchelectrican said:


> I have see it from time to time and as far it was pretty common A/C unit cause the issue ( both central and window shakers )
> 
> But over here in France the window shakers is the worst than the central units.
> 
> ...


 it seems i read your posts with a french accent too! its fun:thumbup:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

papaotis said:


> is a fpe thing ? i honestly dont know . fairly sure ive never encounterd one , unless it long ago and didnt notice:whistling2:


Name a manufacture and I'll send you a picture of burnt bus.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

brian john said:


> Name a manufacture and I'll send you a picture of burnt bus.


FPE Residential


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

This proves my theory that the life of electrical systems are 30 years.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

cordell215 said:


> customer called because she lost all power on the first fl receptacles & lost power in the first fl bed room. After removing the panel door I learned that two circuit breaker was not working after removing them from the AL busbar I notice arcing & burned busbar & the breaker was badly damage... I think it came from a bad connection. have
> anyone seen anything like this before..?
> 
> View attachment 27788
> ...



Yup,those always lead to money..:thumbup:

Look at the paper in the panel,it looks like water is the culprit.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

HARRY304E said:


> Yup,those always lead to money..:thumbup:
> 
> Look at the paper in the panel,it looks like water is the culprit.


Good eyes.:thumbsup:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Murray panels are junk, Install a GE, SQ D or CH-CH. All others are garbage.

Fine example of Murray Garbage, bought a Murray 2 pole 60 amp breaker enclosure, had a 40 amp Murray GFCI breaker......Same manufacturer, breaker does not fit in enclosure.

Have a 200 amp main breaker panel with a generator main lock out installed after the fact. Had to relocate r/h top breaker. Piece of garbage transfer does not cover open breaker KOs and won't allow breaker blanks to fit.

Crappy soft aluminum bus bars

The most poorly designed and biggest pieces of sh*ts anyone can buy and install .


----------



## RHWilks (Jul 14, 2012)

Elephante said:


> Funny you say that. I just looked at 150 panel with burnt buss bar and ac breaker.same brand
> 
> 
> View attachment 27806


Yes, except the panel you pictured has the correct breakers in it, except the GE. The panel the OP pictured has Challenger and Siemans breakers installed. On a service call with the "BR" type "universal" breakers:whistling2: I always look for the odd ball breaker installed, that is usually where the problem.


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

aftershockews said:


> Wonder how much longer this one has.


 
Longer then a Al bussed panel, those ITE Circuit Breaker Company, Walker Div. panels were plated copper, still looks like time to go bye bye.


----------

